# zorrila?



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

are there any zorrila being kept in private collections? if so how many? im guessing that if there is then there will only be a few. i was just wondering as i reckon they would become quite popular.
A few years back i heard of someone breeding them but not selling anyone know more on this?
thanks stu


----------



## wants-a-tort (Apr 25, 2007)

I know a few people on here keep normal polecats and skunks but im not sure about zorillas.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oo i'd never even heard of these till i saw this post. just googled them though and they're really gorgeous!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i'd never heard of them either. are they rare in the wild? or just very rare in captivity?


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

I have never heard of them too. :lol2:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

they are widespread in the wild, they are also found in a few zoos but not sure about private hands hence why im asking  
anyone got any idea?
stu


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

anyone got a link to them cant find them on google


----------



## snakejed (Jan 22, 2008)

paradise wildlife park keeps them and also a couple of breeders keep them around the north london area but thats all i know of and they really hard to breed


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ahh yer paradise has a female (flower) at the moment and they did have a male (onyx) who was from a private collection. do you know how many are in these private collections in north london? any pairs?
cheers stu


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like a ferret x skunk!

John


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

any more info?
stu


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

The smell from anal glands can be smelt from half a mile away!!!!

Google info, but I would only have a descented one!!:lol2:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ahh yes but scented they dont smell too bad and rarely spray:2thumb:
any one else have any info?
stu


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

i used to know of someone who kept them but has since passed away and his collection was spread out between various zoos and parks from what i remember im sure they are a bit smaller than a skunk and a lot thinner looking i cant remember them smelling but they were housed outside at the time he also kept potaroos that were insane and would do a wall of death around there enclosure lol google potaroo and see how smart they are lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw they're adorable as well (appearance wise ofc...the wall of death sounds intriguing)


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

chris_walton said:


> i used to know of someone who kept them but has since passed away and his collection was spread out between various zoos and parks from what i remember im sure they are a bit smaller than a skunk and a lot thinner looking i cant remember them smelling but they were housed outside at the time he also kept potaroos that were insane and would do a wall of death around there enclosure lol google potaroo and see how smart they are lol


thanks for the info would be great if they became avaliable, i heard that they are hard to breed due to being agressive towards each other, maybe that is the reason why many are not around.
stu


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

i know they are available to import but im sure you would want a uk cb bred one to importing wild caught animals


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

yes would be better if was cb really, the only thing i can find on them being kept in private hands were martin bourne's collection who im guessing you are talking about in the previous post.
stu


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

You could import and undergo the UK 6 month quarantine and tbh, l don't think a fresh bloodline would do the UK any harm what so ever. I know of a couple of ranches in S.Africa that have on their lists. 

There is an awful amount of interest in the mustelidae family of recent times, so an importer could l feel not only have his own stock paid for, but said introduce a totally fresh bloodline into this country.

R


----------



## mad achmed (Jul 5, 2008)

*Zorilla*

About Zorilla's - go on to mad-achmed site and look in album. Easy to keep, found them easy to breed and very easy to tame !! Let me know what you think !!!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

*Dreamer*

I dont believe they are yours,you must have took pictures around someone elses house.


----------



## mad achmed (Jul 5, 2008)

Where do you think I got the one's I sold You !!!!!!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I made mine jump once,he was asleep and i startled him,sprayed my hair just as i was going to work,the smell was not that strong at all.He was mad lived in the house,played with the cats,use to make me laugh,they can go in reverse as quick as forward,gave mine to berkshire college,unfortunately got out of enclosure,got into fish tank and drowned-gutted,would love to get more.Mind you can be nasty little buggers,give good bite.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

do you still keep or breed them achmed ? i have been bit on the tounge by a zorrila! (long story probs best not to ask haha and no i didnt try to kiss it :lol2 and yes it hurt alot and has a ferret like grip !
what price did ou sell them ? pm me if you dont want to disclose on a public forum
stu


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*zorilla*

hi do any body sell these? at what price please? some body sold these a long time ago in the cage and aviary birds.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Zorillas (striped polecat) for Sale - Mammals For Sale/Wanted Ads

above link is an ad from last Nov.

$2500 !!! :eek4:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

probably around the same price over here i havent seen one for sale in the uk for a few years but im still hoping :2thumb:
stu


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> Zorillas (striped polecat) for Sale - Mammals For Sale/Wanted Ads
> 
> above link is an ad from last Nov.
> 
> $2500 !!! :eek4:


I've only seen one in the ads and that was couple year back and that one was FREE.But i'm not sure what there uk price tag would be.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

You can bet they would be at least £800. Bound to fetch a higher price than skunks as they are popular at the moment but not as rare. These things seem to be rare as rocking horse sh*t


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

tell me about it but one day i will find one : victory:
stu


----------

